# Bath Time



## Babi (Oct 9, 2007)

Mojo trying out a bath for the first time!























































Chiclet


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Awww cute they will get the hang of it soon


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Glad Mojo had had her first bath  Earl washes a little. But Little Bill has never been in it not even a foot . He will watch Earl but will never go in the water 

P.S those photos are so cute


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

They are adorable- it's funny -she was just sitting in the water-she must like the feel of it!


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

she looks so cute sitting in the water


----------



## Babi (Oct 9, 2007)

That was her first time. I'm sure she will get right into it once she gets the idea. Chiclet gets right in the water dish and gets her wings going. She comes out soaked. They both still turn pink (from the ladder)when they get wet.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Awww, they're so cute!! I love Mojo's pink spot.


----------



## Babi (Oct 9, 2007)

Bea said:


> Awww, they're so cute!! I love Mojo's pink spot.


Thats how we tell them apart mostly.. lol


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Babi said:


> Thats how we tell them apart mostly.. lol


lol..... thats good that you have something to tell them apart


----------



## Babi (Oct 9, 2007)

Ya but when the molt comes... lol There have actually been alot of lil fluffy feathers around their cage now already.

Mojo is louder and whistles alot. Chiclet is quieter.


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

Hehe, they are loving that...I love wet tiels pics, thanks for sharing!


----------



## birdboykaufman (Nov 15, 2007)

Hey thats funny we have those same plates and that is so cute.(I love the pic. of her just sitting there in the water)


----------

